# هديتى لكم رقم (3) :pump room isometric



## asd_zxc (14 يوليو 2014)

هــديتى لكم رقم (3) ump room isometric
:
اتمنى المشاركة والوصول لافضل تصميم لغرفة مضخات الحريق


----------



## hassan elkholy (14 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (15 يوليو 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عمران احمد (15 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك 
و الى الامام دائما


----------



## Nile Man (15 يوليو 2014)

thanx


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2014)

حنشارك 
بس ارجع لك م الاجازه


----------



## ابن العميد (15 يوليو 2014)

viva asd


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (16 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
مجهود مشكور و لكن الفونت المكتوب صعب القراءة حتي بالنظارة رغم اني طبعت اللوحة على قياس a3 رجاء تعديل الفونط 
لو تتكرم عدل الفونط لحجم مقروء حتي لو تم طبعه على ايه فور


----------



## wael nesim (17 يوليو 2014)

الف شكر ليك يا هندسة.


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يوليو 2014)

كتعليق مبدئي يفضل ترتيب المضخات متوازية و غير متناثرة وذلك لاعتبارات المكان و الصيانة و سهولة توصيلاتها و الي ان تتكرم بتغيير الفونط


----------



## asd_zxc (1 أغسطس 2014)

كل عام انتم بخير


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (2 أغسطس 2014)

احسنت وقد تحتاج لبعض معلومات المخطط التنفيذي shop drawing
ليكون مخطط متكامل


----------



## asd_zxc (12 أكتوبر 2014)

المخطط بعد تعديل الفونت @*دكتور صبرى سعيد*
:
ارجو طرح الموضوع للمناقشة


----------



## المهندس الحالم (12 أكتوبر 2014)

هو خط ال filling line عليه عوامة كهربية ولا ميكانيكية ؟
ممكن نعرف ايه نظرية عمل كل واحدة سواء كانت عوامة ميكانيكية أو عوامة كهربية؟
ومكونات كل نظام على حدى


----------



## masbero (20 مارس 2017)

الف شكر


----------



## mohamedahmed (19 أغسطس 2018)

شكرا


----------

